# 29 gallon tank ideas



## smoodgie6 (Feb 11, 2011)

i have an empty 29 gallon tank and im looking for stocking ideas because so far the possibilities ive seen dont interest me


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

what have you seen that does not interest you, so we dont post them again?


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's ideas for a starting point, but it needs some adjustments.

Cookie Cutter - 29-gallons
(Be sure to click the link to check out the 20g cookie cutter ideas.)

Again, I don't recommend them all as is, but its a spring board for ideas at least.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've got a 29 gal that I plan to stock with a school of tetras, kuhli loaches, and a small gourami.

But you have to tell us what _you_ don't want before we can give you suggestions; otherwise we could sit here and throw out every single name of every single fish that could possibly put in that tank. That is a long list.


----------



## smoodgie6 (Feb 11, 2011)

sorry about not putting fish id already looked at. The angelfish idea seems nice and i think im going to try it. thanks


----------



## smoodgie6 (Feb 11, 2011)

How does 2 angelfish, 1 Bolivian Ram, 1 Bristlenose Pleco, and 6 Harlequin Rasboras sound


----------



## Darkwand (Nov 28, 2011)

The angelfish in a 29 gallon wont work unless its a breeding pair and even then you wouldnt want anything else in the tank with them as they would attack it. The other fish you have mentioned would work though.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Angel fish are best kept in groups of 5 or more in a 55+ gal tank. You can look for them in our fish profiles.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Smallish fsh are best suited to a 29g. What are your water parameters, meaning hardness and pH? This too will help us narrow down suggestions. Live plants are another aspect, in this sized tank with smaller fish the presence of plants is important.

Byron.


----------

